# James's Journals



## cally (May 5, 2005)

Hi  

I though I would create an on-line Journal hoping it will keep me motivated and on track.

Please feel free to add comments (_good or bad_), suggestions and anyother advise you can give. 

My Stats
*Age: *25
*Hight:* 5' 11" Approx
*Weight: *173lbs

My Goal(s)
*To burn fat (mainly around the belly) and build some muscel (mainly upper body).*

One thing that is letting me down is the Diet. I just cannot get my head around it even though I have read quite a few articals. I am going to re-read all the infomration on dieting and put a plan together and hopefully you will beable to advise what I need to change.

Thanks for taking the time to read this  

Here is my workout plan. It's taken me sometime to do figure this one out. I plan to do the same workout for 12 weeks. After 12 weeks I want to take a week off and then change it around.

I will be doing 3 sets per excersise with 8 - 10 reps.

*Monday**Chest*
-Benchpress
-Flys
-Dumbel press
-Cable Machine
*Bicepts*
-Preacher Curl
-Incline Dumbbell Curl
-Hammer Curl

*Tuesday*
*Foreaems*
-Forearm Curl
-Reverse Forearm Curl
-Wrist Roller
*Abs*
-Crunches
-Hip Raise

*Wednesday*
*Shoulders*
-Behind-The-Neck Press
-Dumbbell Military Press
-Shrugs
-Wide-Grip chin ups
*Upper Back*
-Wide-Grip-Row
-One-Arm Dumbbell Row
-Dumbell Toe Touch
-Lat Pulldown
*Lower Back*
-Back Extension with 10Kg weight

*Thursday*
*Abs*
-Crunches
-Hip Raise
*Friday*
*Legs*
-Virtical Leg Press
-Leg extension
-Leg Curl
-Seated Heel Raise
*Tricepts*
-Dumbell Kickback
-Lying Cross
-Shoulder Tricept Extension
-Paraellel Dip with weight plate (providing a spotter is around)
-Cable Pushdown

*Saturday*
*Abs*
-Crunches x3-Hip Raise


----------



## cally (May 6, 2005)

I have just brought the two following products. Hopefully they are good.

Progain - Strawberry (_I plan to take this after a workout and the morning if I don't have a work out that day_)

Creatamax 300 (_I will have to read about how I should take this_)


----------



## cally (May 6, 2005)

I am not sure how true this is, but the website says this is my approx body fat. http://stevenscreek.com/goodies/pi.cgi

Estimate #1 based on height and weight
Your "Ponderal Index" is *12.74* which gives an estimated body fat of *18.7%* (32.4 pounds of fat) 


*Estimate #2 based on waist size and weight*

Estimated body fat of *16.5%* (28.5 pounds of fat)


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Looks like you have a solid plan to work from.  Stick to it and adjust as needed, you'll see results in no time!


----------



## cally (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the encouraging reply. I am really researching this (taking hours) and the more I look in to it, the more I want to start. At the moment I am working with light weights.

I am really struggling on the diet thing though :-(.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 6, 2005)

> I am really struggling on the diet thing though :-(.



same here. I have the perfect training that works best for me but i am not an expert when it comes to dieting. I dont know how to space out my meals correctly and eat certain kinds of foods at certain times. I dont know how much to eat during a meal like if i had too much or too little. I wish my mom was an expert so she would just feed me stuff.


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

OK, diet basics for cutting:

 Figure your cals/day:  Take 8-10 x your LBM (lean body mass.)  Divide by six.  This is how mush you should take in at each meal, repeated 6 times.  It doesn't need to be exact, just try to keep it even and spaced out.  Eat every 2.5-3 hours.  If you are getting close to 4 hours, eat whatever you can get your hands on.  This will prevent muscle breakdown.  (If you want the long version, go read the stickies.  There's lots of info there.)

 As to what to eat, check out www.fitday.com.  You can do an online journal to track food, but you can also just look at stuff and see what each adds up to.  Chicken, tuna, lean beef, lots of veggies, some fruits, some nuts, whey protein, complex carbs (brown rice, sweet potatoes, etc.)  Get a general idea of what to eat and how much, then add them up thru the day.

 You are both young enough that you will see quick results and decent fault tolerance at this point.  Learn this stuff and live this way for a while, you'll be fine.


----------



## cally (May 7, 2005)

Cool dude. I have downloaded their program.

This should help with the protin count


----------



## cally (May 8, 2005)

Start my diet tomorrow as well as training.

Weighed myself today and I am down to 170lbs from 173


----------



## cally (May 8, 2005)

*Breakfast *
(oaks - cup)
1 Table spoon of peanut butter (how do you guys eat this in the morning?)
1 Banana

*Mid Morning*
1x Boiled Chicken
Cabbage

*Lunch*
Half tin of tuna with salad

*Diner*
1 large boiled sweet potato
Roast Beef
Carrots

*After workout*
1 scoop of Progain protein. The spoon that comes with this stuff is huge

Hopefullu thats a good meal plan


----------



## cally (May 9, 2005)

The first workout...

_I do not know what the bars weight is down the gym. I have been told their all standard weight. Due to this I will just put the amount of weight on one side. For example 15kg means 15Kg plates on both sides plus the bar_

*** C H E S T ***

*Benchpress - flat*
*15kg = *10 reps (easy)
*20Kg =* 10 reps
*22.5Kg = *7 reps

*Flys - flat*
*12Kg = *10 reps
*12Kg = *12 reps
*14Kg = *7 I dropped the weight and continued with *12Kg* = 3 reps

*Cable Machine*
*15Kg = *10 reps
*20Kg = *8 reps
*20Kg = *9 reps

*** B I C E P T S ***

*Dumbell Curl*
*11Kg = *10 reps
*12Kg = *9 reps
*12Kg = *7 I dropped the weight and continued with *11Kg* = 2 reps

*Preacher Curl*
*5Kg = *10 reps (easy reps)
*6.25Kg = *9 reps
*6.25 = *9 reps

*5 - 5 - 5 with Bar Bell*
*3x 15Kg = *15 reps


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Looks good Cally!  

 Standard bars weigh 45 lbs.  Not sure how to convert to kilos.  It's the equivalent of the biggest plate in most gyms.


----------



## cally (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much. I feel real good this morning.

45Lbs to 20.45Kg (so an on-line converter tells me)

Which means I am benching142.91 - damn, thats nothing compare to what people bench here. Right, that only makes me more determined...


Cheers, James


----------

